
Google Voice adds VoIP feature to all users - agp2572
https://twitter.com/happyinwater/status/1095026062533246976
======
exabrial
One thing I didn't know is you give up google voice is you subscribe to
project fi. Very disappointed by this. I don't want to give away my real phone
number to a million vendors.

~~~
puzzle
For what it's worth, you can have two different Google accounts on your phone.
One of them uses Fi, the other one "regular" Voice. That's what I ended up
doing. And no, you can't make Voice forward to the Fi number, but that's less
of a problem now with VoIP.

------
wodenokoto
I am at the point where I cannot keep track of Google communication products
at all.

Wasn't Google voice already their virtual phone number service?

~~~
BenjiWiebe
Virtual _redirect_ phone number.

